# could he be a show horse ?



## supaspot (Aug 7, 2011)

I just love this colt and I wanted to know if you think he would be show quality material ( Im not talking world level - just your average shows) would you mind giving me an opinion on his conformation , he is three and a half months old , his body is clipped but his head and legs arent done yet

thanks for your imput


----------



## chandab (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not conformation expert, so will leave that to others more experienced, but did want to say he's quite the looker.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Aug 7, 2011)

I too am not good on comformation but to me, he could easily be a show horse! IMO any horse can be a show horse, wether they are just taken in hunter, or trail, or even liberty. Every horse has their own class they will excel in! Also you would be surprised at how he will turn out once he is done growing! Good luck with this boy


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2011)

I think he could show well over there. I like his neck, legs and hip (in most of the pics) as well as his even markings. I'd "fault" him on a plain-ish. slightly long head. Good luck!


----------



## supaspot (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks jill , thats the sort of info Im looking for , once I recognise the faults I can work towards disguising them , for instance ...his head isnt clipped and iot will look better once thats done but I could put a extra wide noseband to help hide the length , its helpful to see horses thru someone elses eyes

Taylor we dont have hunter trail or liberty over here , its halter classes or nothing Im afraid


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 7, 2011)

I think he is pretty cute. Are you planning on keeping him as a stud or as a gelding? I think he can make a awesome performance horse, he just has that built that screams performance horse to me, especially as a gelding. He can make a decent halter horse but time will tell how he will look like when he grows up. Overall not a bad looking boy.


----------



## supaspot (Aug 7, 2011)

he will most likely be gelded , I would only keep them entire if they are exceptional , Im a big advocate of de-jeweling lol


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 7, 2011)

Sue I think he is gorgeous and he is growing like a weed so give him time and everything will be in proportion. Poor Buck is in a bit of an ugly stage at the moment as he cant keep up with his growth spurt but he looks to be slowing down now so he will catch up with himself.

I think he will do very well at the champs.


----------



## Marty (Aug 8, 2011)

He sure could give them a run for the money! This boy is really nice and has great color and that's the icing on the cake. Show him!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

Sue, he's a good looking 'upstanding' boy, especially for three and a half months, also he's so well marked. I'm sure he will do very well in the ring.





The only 'problem' that might come later, is that he might suddenly have a growth spurt and end up butt high - dont you just hate it when they do that, especially after you have planned your possible shows! We have changed our minds twice since the middle of July about a couple of yearlings we HAD hoped to show late summer.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Aug 8, 2011)

HE is so pretty!!!


----------



## supaspot (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think he's very nice! Good long neck and if his head is a little plain, well, some of it is clipping and at least from the front it's very big-horse-like! He's got awesome markings (love the way his topline appears to stretch in that photo of him grazing by his dam) and he's quite upright. I think you'll do well with him!

Leia


----------



## supaspot (Aug 9, 2011)

:BigGrin





Im pretty good at conformation on a mature horse and Im getting better at looking at foal conformation , its very helpful to get others opinions though


----------



## susanne (Aug 13, 2011)

From that one photo, He already thinks he's a show horse... He's very cute!

Assuming the cost isn't prohibitive, I'd show him no matter what. He'll be exposed to crowds and other horses, and the training will always come in handy.


----------

